# Data Model Damaged - Error



## BCO (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,
I just opened up my excel file that contains powerpivots and received an error message that  an unexpected error occurred (PFthreadpool) and the Data Model may be damaged. Any ideas on how to correct this? I'm new to powerpivot, I hope I don't have to start this project again from scratch. Please tell me it can be fixed...


----------



## BCO (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is the exact wording on the errors:

1. We couldn't get data from the Data Model. Here's the error message we got:
An unexpected error occurred (file 'pfthreadpool.cpp',line 970,function 'pfthreadpool::queueWorkItemMultiple')

2. We couldn't load the Data Model. This may be because the Data Model in this workbook is damaged.

I would GREATLY appreciate any suggestions to try, as I am completely at a stand still with this error.


----------



## Necro (Apr 28, 2016)

Same issue as I got just now.
Bumping.


----------



## beansteam (Apr 28, 2016)

Also had a user with this error today.


----------

